# Honey in wine bottle



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

I'm sure it would look nice, but seems like it might be a pain to get honey out of them. you cant fit a spoon in there.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Label them like any other wine bottle is except it says honey instead.

It is a pain to get honey out of them bottles.


----------

